# [Ubuntu] Löschexperte =)



## posi90 (22. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin erst seit einigen Wochen auf Linux unterwegs und kenne mich daher noch sehr wenig aus.

Mein System wurde beschädigt als ich alle Daten von meine USB-Stick löschen wollte:

Ich navigierte im Terminal zu /media/123USBSTICK123 und führte folgenden Befehl aus: sudo rm -rf /

Da dies nicht funktionierte schrieb ich noch --preserve-root hinten dran.

Auf einmal funktionierte Nichts mehr 

Erst später bemerkte ich, dass ich viele wichtige Dateien des Betriebssystems weg waren.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung, wie man zu den Daten kommt die nicht gelöscht wurden?
Kann über Win7 der Festplatte keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen.

mfg. posi90


----------



## deepthroat (22. August 2012)

Hi.

Versuch's mit einer Live-CD, z.B. Knoppix.

Gruß


----------



## para_noid (22. August 2012)

> /media/123USBSTICK123 und führte folgenden Befehl aus: sudo rm -rf /



Autsch.
Es klang jetzt nicht so als könntest du nachvollziehen, warum dein System hinüber ist, deswegen spiel ich mal vorsorglich Erklärbär:


```
sudo rm -rf /
```

Mit "/" beginnen absolute Pfadnamen, das heißt hier wird vom Wurzelverzeichnis ausgegangen. In "/" liegt also alles was auf der Partition drauf ist. Du hast dem System gesagt "ich bin root und du löschst jetzt ungefragt alles rekursiv ausgehend von der Wurzel".

Ich nehme an, du hast statt --preserve-root --no-preserve-root verwendet? Im ersten Fall hättest du nämlich aus o.g. Grund eine Sicherheitsfehlermeldung erhalten, weil --preserve-root = schütze Wurzel standardmäßig aktiviert ist.

Also das nächste Mal wenn du was rekursiv löschen möchtest, achte auf den Punkt vor dem Slash (relativer Pfadname)

```
sudo rm -rf ./  # aktuelles Verzeichnis
```

und gib dir zur Sicherheit vielleicht den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses mit 

```
ls -l ./verzeichnis
```
aus, bevor du löschst.



> Kennt jemand eine Lösung, wie man zu den Daten kommt die nicht gelöscht wurden?



Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass noch was Brauchbares übrig ist, aber ich würde es als Erstes mit einer LiveCD versuchen (muss nicht Ubuntu sein, bietet sich aber an).

edit: zur Rettung selber gibt es diverse tools. In Zusammenhang mit deinem Problem bin ich jetzt öfter auf TestDisk gestoßen.


----------



## posi90 (24. August 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung!

Das nächste mal werde ich den Punkt verwenden ^^

Ich probiere mal eine live CD und hoffe ein paar meiner Daten wieder zurück zu bekommen.

Mfg. Posi 90


----------



## para_noid (17. September 2012)

Hey, hattest du Erfolg?


----------

